# Problem mit Abspielen von Audio-Dateien



## Cynric (21. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, ein kleines 2D-Spiel zu programmieren, bei dem man unter anderem auch ballern kann.
Mein Problem ist jetzt folgendes: Wenn ich auf die Schusstaste drücke, wird der Schuss-Sound einmalig korrekt abgespielt, wenn ich dann nochmal drücke, klingt er total verzerrt.
Ich glaube, dass es daran liegt, dass ich ja nur einmal AudioClip.play() aufrufe und danach nicht mehr stoppe, aber wenn ich das stop() gleich danach mache, spielt er gar nichts ab.

Hat irgendwer ne Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?


```
public void readAndPlaySound() {
        URL soundUrl = getClass().getClassLoader().getResource("./sounds/gunshot.wav");
	AudioClip audio = Applet.newAudioClip(soundUrl);
	audio.play();

}
```

Hier mal der Code dazu, hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen^^


----------



## Cynric (21. Jul 2012)

Okay, hat sich erledigt, habe herausgefunden, woran es liegt^^


----------



## Xeonkryptos (21. Jul 2012)

Cynric hat gesagt.:


> Okay, hat sich erledigt, habe herausgefunden, woran es liegt^^



Dann könnte es doch hilfreich sein, wenn du es uns all hier mitteilst, woran es gelegen hat, damit andere, die womöglich dasselbe Problem haben, deinen Beitrag zur Hilfe oder Lösung nutzen können!


----------



## Spacerat (22. Jul 2012)

Das war offensichtlich blödsinn... (ich mein, das was vorher in diesem meinen Beitrag stand ).


----------

